# Gesshin Stainless Yo-Series Restock and New Item



## JBroida (Dec 13, 2013)

Just restocked our Gesshin&#65279; Stainless Yo-Series... also added a 240mm Stainless Yo-Deba (western deba)

http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/kitchen-knives/gesshin-specials/stainless-yo-series.html


----------



## KCMande (Dec 13, 2013)

no carbon? only stainless yo handles?


----------



## JBroida (Dec 13, 2013)

we have the suien vc series in carbon if you are interested


----------

